# bees



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I have an old house, a huge house if you will. We use it as storage, cost too much money to fix. 
On the third floor we have two empty rooms, my brother told me why I dont keep bees on those rooms. And I wonder if any one had a situation like that keeping bees in a room.
No one visit the house but me. People are scare of the house because is a fixer upper, and on top of that is famous because they say is Haunted. I never saw anything never slept in the house but I went in there very often.

I wanted to keep bees on it. I want your input. Thanks..


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

A friend moved her hives to a walk-out porch roof one season after a bear wrecked them. If she left the windows open and moved them back 10 feet, she'd be in exactly the same situation you're describing. 

Assuming you leave the windows open (which presents its own obvious problems with the elements getting into the house), the bees probably won't know the difference. It may get hotter in there than outside in the summer, as seems to be the case with many old houses, but being shaded and having circulation may negate that, and the windbreak in the winter may help. 

I would make sure that every surface in the room they have access to is buttoned up tight, or you may end up with swarms moving into the walls or floor, which, really, could happen anyway with wild swarms, but having them inside the house could increase those chances. 

Report back on how it turns out if you do it. Would be interesting to see your experience with it.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I would be careful of swarms taking up residence in weird to reach places and of attracting hive predators inside that could further damage the house.


----------

